
From nasty to nice: how adblockers are trying to pivot - oneeyedpigeon
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/apr/12/adblockers-trying-pivot-nasty-nice
======
oneeyedpigeon
The article is heavily biased, of course, because the Guardian gets revenue
from advertising. But it still raises some interesting issues about the future
of ad-blocking and earning money online.

I was a keen user of readability back in the day. I'm all in favour of a
mechanism that allows me to make micropayments to content providers i wish to
reward, regardless of how advertising gets involved.

